# New Look To The F150



## GarethsDad (Apr 4, 2007)

On my way into work last thursday, passing the local ford dealership I saw this. Is this the new look for just the F150 or will all of the 2011s look like this? James


----------



## Juan (Mar 31, 2009)

GarethsDad said:


> On my way into work last thursday, passing the local ford dealership I saw this. Is this the new look for just the F150 or will all of the 2011s look like this? James


That is the Raptor Edition


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

Yep its the Raptor SVT... don't care for the grill personally.


----------



## Dub (Dec 8, 2008)

I'm kinda disappointed with the new look. I love the way the front end of the F250 and 350 looks andI was hoping they'd take the F150 in that direction, make it look big and mean. I love the way they have the grill extend above the headlights quite a bit.


----------



## Duanesz (Jul 10, 2009)

Ya I not much on the grill either. But other than that that truck rocks and will even better later in the year with addition of the 6.2L engine. I think it has 11" of travel in the front and 15" in the rear. It has fox remote res shocks too. Its kind of a factory score truck. the one I seen at a dealer by work was 42000 on the sticker. It had 4.10 gears electronic locking dif that would be cool.

Duane


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

I think its one of the best looking trucks ever brought to the public. Love it!

Carey


----------



## sunnybrook29 (Oct 7, 2009)

A TRUCK AIN'T supposed to look pretty . It should look tough and dirty, with a couple of dings in it, scratches here and there. Like a real man drives it. { Or a real woman ]


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

Yep, like everyone said. That's the SVT Raptor. It's the first production truck I can name where the manufacturer has suggested that it can be jumped! I've seen lots of videos with those trucks getting air under all 4 tires. The new suspension is so wide it requires clearance lights just like a dually. (they are hidden in the front grille, but light up with the headlights on:









BTW, I'd recommend unhooking the OB before going too far off road!


----------



## Just Add Dirt (May 5, 2009)

A recent edition of Car and Driver (I think it was last month), had the Raptor on the front cover. Write up was great, specs on the truck are fare for a $50K+ truck ($38K base). Strange thing is it has a governer in it to limit it to 100MPH. It's got the 5.4L pushing 315hp. 0-60 in like 6.3 (if I remmember correctly). I just bought (in August) a 2010 F150; the blue one you see in on TV during the games. It also has 5.4L, 315HP and this thing scoots. It also has the SS exhuast that sounds like a flowmaster. I got it in the CARS program (saved like $10K). I love the look of it (been a Ford truck man most of my life), and traded a F150 for it. The thing rides like a caddie and I have yet to go off road, a little timid about doing that to a new truck. The truck does pull my OB 28KRS quite well with the 6 speed tranny and 3.55 rear( same as the Raptor). Although the suspension needs some help for the tongue weight of the Toy Hauler. I plan to add helper springs. It also came with tow command. The MS Sync is real cool too! Bluetoothed for voice comands for the Handsfree phone,and integrated with voice Navigation, Audio system voice controls as well as audio/ emailed reports of the vehicles health. On a recent trip to Ocean City I was getting 21 MPG, I was stunned. In traffic it does about 16-17MPG. Towing the OB was about 12MPG.
I also have a 2008 F250 with the 5.4L and it gets about 8-9 towing the OB.
For $30K vs $50 I'd stick with the regular F150.
Peace
Eric


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

Just wait till the new 6.2 makes it to us. It will be pushing 400hp. If that Raptor does 60 in 6.3 now, it will be sub 6 seconds easy.

They will have to curve that grill into a smile. lol The 3 orange clearance lights could be his teeth.

It will be the coolest truck ever! It wont be a tow rig, but it sure would be a fun truck.

Carey


----------



## Calvin&Hobbes (May 24, 2006)

Nice truck! I kinda wish the 250/350 had that agressive front end... still havn't warmed up to the dropped headlights of the big brothers. This truck reminds me of the "old" 2002/2003 F-155 "No fear" aftermarket production truck by the company "Roll Away".


----------

